

Hacker News Seattle Meetup #2: Tuesday, September 6 at 6pm. - zacharycohn
http://www.meetup.com/HackerNewsSeattleMeetup/events/29593861/

======
zacharycohn
We had 70+ people show up to the first one last month. It was a lot of fun!
The only problem was the venue (too small, too hot, too loud), and Rand from
SEOmoz volunteered up his office for this one - so problem solved! They'll
also be providing snacks and beer. :)

We also have a speaker this time - Marcelo Calbucci will be talking for 10 or
15 minutes about the "State of Startups in Seattle."

Please RSVP if you're going to come (and don't if you're not). Looking forward
to seeing everyone!

------
simonw
We're tracking Hacker News meetup style events on Lanyrd - let me know of any
we're missing: <http://lanyrd.com/topics/hacker-news/>

~~~
zacharycohn
Send me an email (I didn't see it in your profile), and I'll let you know when
future events happen.

~~~
simonw
Even better, you can add them yourself - visit
<http://lanyrd.com/conferences/add/> (you'll need to sign in with Twitter - we
won't tweet anything on your behalf)

(I'm simon at lanyrd.com)

------
IanMikutel
RSVP'd and really looking forward to it!

If anyone is working on interesting projects and would like to connect prior
to the meetup, my email's in my profile. Let's chat!

------
networkjester
Bummer! So close; I'll be in Seattle from the 1st to the morning of the 6th.
This would have been awesome.

Maybe next time! haha

------
angkec
Sweet! I prolonged my stay in Seattle to about half a month and I knew I could
bump into a hacker's meetup like this!

~~~
zacharycohn
Awesome! Where are you from? There are a ton of other meetups in Seattle,
maybe I can point you to a few more you'd be interested in. Email me and I'll
see what I can do.

------
l0c0b0x
Can someone explain how organized these meetups are? what happens in them?
What should I expect?

Thanks!

~~~
zacharycohn
My goal is to keep them fairly relaxed. I'm still experimenting with the
format, but this one is:

6-6:30: People get there, hang out, chat. 6:30-6:50ish: Marcelo speaks and
answers questions. 6:50-end: Back to misc talking.

And then two or three times I'll ask for 5 or 6 volunteers to stand up and
give a quick 15 second introduction of who they are and some cool project
they're working on.

My goal is to keep these groups of intros to under 2 or 3 minutes so people
who want to introduce themselves can, and people who don't want to don't have
to, and everyone else doesn't have to sit and listen to 70 people introducing
themselves.

------
epochwolf
The last one was pretty cool. Looking forward to a more comfortable venue.

------
merryandrew
Looking forward to this. :)

